# Areas in Sydney (sharing basis) with lower rent (on budget)



## sameerkamat (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello All,

I will be migrating to Australia soon (maybe 2 weeks from now) for job hunt and would be staying in Sydney. I am from India.

Would like to know which area to search in *Sydney* that will have lower rent.
I am searching for home on rent on *sharing basis for maybe 2 months*!

I am currently searching on websites posting rental ads, but it will be great to know which areas to target to search in Sydney.

Thanks in advance for your help

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

The more you go to the west of Sydney, the lower rent will be. Some areas you may want to consider:

Granville
Parramatta
Westmead
Blacktown
Seven Hills

Also, you should choose location that will suit your needs (for example, have a shopping center, good public transport etc)


----------



## sameerkamat (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks a ton for your reply. That has helped me narrow down the search on many realestate sites.

Cheers,
Sameer


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Dexter said:


> The more you go to the west of Sydney, the lower rent will be. Some areas you may want to consider:
> Granville
> Parramatta
> Westmead
> ...


As above;
Also....go to Liverpool or Parramatta /Harris Park areas.....plenty of (Indian) migrants there with a room to share.


----------

